# Two Woodpeckers



## coyote (Jan 14, 2010)

Two Woodpeckers
A Mexican woodpecker and a Canadian woodpecker were in Mexico arguing about which country had the toughest trees. 

The Mexican woodpecker claimed Mexico had a tree that no woodpecker could peck.

The Canadian woodpecker accepted his challenge and promptly pecked a hole in the tree with no problem. 

The Mexican woodpecker was amazed.

The Canadian woodpecker then challenged the Mexican woodpecker to peck a tree in Canada that was absolutely 'impeckable' 

(a term frequently used by woodpeckers ). The Mexican woodpecker expressed confidence that he could do it and accepted the 

challenge.


The two of them flew to Canada where the Mexican woodpecker 
successfully pecked the so-called 'impeckable' tree almost without 
breaking a sweat.

Both woodpeckers were now terribly confused. How is it that the 
Canadian woodpecker was able to peck the Mexican tree, and the Mexican woodpecker was able to peck the Canadian tree, yet neither 
was able to peck the tree in their own country?


After much woodpecker pondering, they both came to the same 
conclusion:

Apparently, Tiger Woods, Joost and Steve are right, when they said, your pecker gets 
harder when you're away from home.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 14, 2010)

lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Love it. LMAO


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 16, 2010)

Lmao>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

Man o life... Thats very true... Still LMAO...


----------



## vince (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL, love it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)




----------

